# odd job man



## Timberwolf (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello/salam Expats in Greece! Just like to introduce myself -Persian guy in Athens, I speak 4 languages (inc Greek), and am licensed driver... carpenter,mechanic and odd job man - happy to take on jobs that you need done around the house, garden or city. 
Would like to hear from other Iranian/Persian people - :cool2:


----------

